# St. Croix County Chanterelles



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Do any of you “Moreler’s” get after the Chanterelles or chicken -o- the woods? I’ve gotten into the chickens,but never found any Chanterelles in my summer forays. what's the deal with them?


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

Probably late June and July for Chanterelles. I find them in mixed hardwoods around Beech trees. Your season shouldn't be much different then Michigan's.

<a href="http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/mushroomjack1/media/JazminChanterelles014.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







</a><a href="http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/mushroomjack1/media/Chanterelles011.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







</a>
And some " Chickens " I found and cooked up like " chicken tenders "
<a href="http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/mushroomjack1/media/ChickenMushroom003.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







</a<a href="http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/mushroomjack1/media/ChickenMushroom007.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







</a>


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Jack, thank you for the info, much appreciated &amp; also the direction (pictures really help ).We'll try your chicken tenders idea on the next one we find! The above picture is one you identified for me last July. " chanterelles" have got to be available in our area,and they look delicious....


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

OldElm


Nice one there ! Season them just like you would Chicken . The only difference is you won't have to fry them as long. If you don't tell people, they usually think it's real chicken. I'm in Northern Michigan " Lewiston " about 45 minutes from the Bridge. I hear about them fruiting Downstate, then about a week later, I start looking up here. Good luck this summer, and keep us posted !


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Anybody been out? Two awesome thunder storms, two days in a row, temps staying high through the nights, got to be something popping up pretty soon? I want a chicken, so that we can try Jacks receipt for chicken - o- the woods strips!! Off the next few days, so I'll be out cruising the woods.... Umm.


----------



## morel rat (May 23, 2013)

<span style="color: blue">I haven't seen any Chanterelles yet,,,But i have picked a few Puffballs

Good luck Hunting</span>


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Identification help please? These dudes popped up all over the lake side of my yard in the last 24 hours,and I'm having a hard time IDing them with my book. Any one know these? thanks! (=


----------



## gribnik (May 7, 2013)

This is very poisonous mushrooms calling Amanita (similar to Amanita muscaria). Do not even try to eat them.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Thank you,gribnik ... (= That's the neat thing about this forum,people like you. We never eat anything W/O absolute IDing first. Can't wait for the first chicken &amp; Chants!! Spend alot of time out on the woods,and have say this years crop of hoarse flies are on steroids for sure. Good luck to you all.


----------



## pat s (Jun 26, 2013)

I found a small chicken today. If the rains keep up the Chants will be all over the plance!


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Just got back in from a good Chant Cruise, came up empty. Maybe still kinda early over here. Anybody else been out? There's sure been enough rain around here lately, so my guess is the next week or two..... Hope! bugs not at all bad today.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

//i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a636/OldElm1/2013_0629mushroomsCoral0302_zps560a7045.jpg[/IMG]//i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a636/OldElm1/2013_0629mushroomsCoral0302_zps560a7045.jpg[/URL][/img][/url]


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

No Chant's tonight,but a couple new finds.... Always fun out there,but it looks like awhile brfore we see any Chants,but thats ok. Anyone got any Chickens around here yet?


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

St. Croix chicken, fresh today,07/09/13. Still no Chants,got to be soon. Anyone having any luck anywhere in good O'le Wisconsin??


----------



## hed (Jun 4, 2013)

No Chickens or Chanterelles yet for me here in Marathon County. I have only found a couple of puffballs. I did find a bunch of Grey Boletes and Suillus brevipes while on vacation near Vilas county last week. Were in a little dry spell here and could use a little rain to get things poppin!


----------



## piotrowski10 (Dec 8, 2012)

Found my 1st chanterelles up north this week in Iron County.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

piotrowski10, good to hear that someone is getting into the Chant's here in good O'le Wisconie.... Be two super hot/dry weeks over here, haven't even ventured out on a hunt, just been coolin the heels fishing. (= 

Next big rain I'll be out. How long do "Chants" usually go??


----------



## hed (Jun 4, 2013)

After the last few days of rain, I did find about 20 chanterelles. A lot of walking for just a few but the exercise in this cool weather with no bugs is great for July! I think they are just starting as we also found quite a few Black Trumpets which seem to show up first. The Chants and Trumpets should last a while. I was told by a friend that he can find the trumpets for 4-5 weeks.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

" Morel Rat " Nice storm last night,any "Chickens" yet? Going out this next few days.


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

Heard reports of slippery jacks being reported in MN. Very unusual, they come out more in August. I have found some boletes they where way past prime, dont know the genre, pretty good sized ones. Any one finding anything? Found jelly fungus, crown tip coral, also.


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

Old Elm, you got to be still out there.


----------



## eksophia (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm finding chicken now in Polk county WI and Chisago county MN


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

shroomtrooper, yup still cruising through the woods, loads of good stuff going on,but no "Chickens" yet. Won't be long....


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

took a course on chanterelles, black trumpets and other summer mushrooms. Have not looked in earnest will start tomorrow. Any tips on finding black trumpets and king boletes?


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Found the "Chickens today, still early for "Chanetrelels" here I think,but gotta stay out in the woods. Streams are finally down so now the trout fishing gets serious.... 
shroomtrooper that's awesome you took a class! Foraging is a blast,and nobody does it this time of year around here.


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

I have not found any chickens yet, found a small King Bolete today.


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

Ya, I took the class but I still hesitate eating some things even though I know its good. Like the king bolete. Articulated stripe, club shaped stripe, white pore underside. I threw it out, cut it up first and examined every thing. I need to go on a foray.


----------



## garden (Mar 25, 2014)

That chicken is just beautiful Old Elm.


----------



## jmerx (Jun 14, 2014)

Old.Elm I found a real nice check in yesterdaythat one you found looks just as niceI also found a big bag a chance around this morning 3 or 4 different kinds


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

Do you mean chicken and then chanterelles?


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

" jmerx" what part of Wisconie are you finding the Chant's in? What kinds?


----------



## jmerx (Jun 14, 2014)

Sorry old elm I am from Missouri. I didn't mean to get u excited. I just seen ur picture and wanted to comment. If u would like to see some of my pics go to mo chanterelle page


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Kinda late on these ones,but had "YoungElm" along foraging.......teachin him the ropes!


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

No Bugs in these, 07/10


----------

